# MTTF, FIT oder B10- Werte für PP7 und S7-300



## joko96 (31 Januar 2013)

Für die Risikobewertung brauche ich dringend die Sicherheitskennwerte in irgendeiner Form. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich die eventuell bekommen kann?


----------



## Safety (31 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
beim Hersteller, die Fa. S.... hat doch Werte.


----------



## Hummel_HH (31 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Siemens liefert auf der Support-Seite MTBF-Werte.

Der MTBF ist die Zeit zwischen zwei Ausfällen. Mit dem MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] wird die Zeit angegeben, die verstreicht bis ein gefahrbringender Ausfall einer Komponente auftritt.
Mit der Worst-Case Annahme, dass die Hälfte aller zu erwartenden Ausfälle gefährlich sind, gilt die Näherung:

2 x MTBF = MTTF[SUB]D 

[/SUB]Also gehe auf die Homepage von  Siemens und gebe im Suchfeld MTBF ein.

Gruß Hummel


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2013)

Mich würd in dem Zusammenhang mal interessieren, wie du die normalen Tasten eines PP17 bewerten willst ...
Oder verwendest du die Profisafe-Ausführung?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

*Probleme bei der Suche der MTBF*

Ich habe auf der Support- Seite von Siemens keine MTBF Werte gefunden!  Ein direkter Link von Dir wäre sehr hilfreich!

Gruss

Joko






Hummel_HH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Siemens liefert auf der Support-Seite MTBF-Werte.
> 
> Der MTBF ist die Zeit zwischen zwei Ausfällen. Mit dem MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] wird die Zeit angegeben, die verstreicht bis ein gefahrbringender Ausfall einer Komponente auftritt.
> ...


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

Habe nicht gefunden! Vielleicht ein Link???


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

Ich habe auf der Support- Seite von Siemens keine MTBF Werte gefunden! Ein direkter Link von Dir wäre sehr hilfreich!


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

Leider in der ganzen Steuerung haben wir sicherheitsbezogene Komponenten! Ich neige fast schon dazu den PP7 mit "Fehlerausschluß" zu bewerten, aber wie geht es weiter mit der S7-300?


----------



## Hummel_HH (1 Februar 2013)

https://support.automation.siemens....on=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=28&y=11


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

Danke HH! Sorry, dass ich nerve, aber S7-300 war nicht dabei!


----------



## Hummel_HH (1 Februar 2013)

Wenn du dem Link folgst gelangst du über das erste Suchergebnis zum Downloadbereich hier findest du als zip-file die Basisliste der MTBF-Werte sämtlicher Produkte von Siemens. Bei der Basisliste handelt es sich um ein Excel-Dokument wo du über die Bestellnummer die entsprechende Baugruppe findest.


----------



## joko96 (1 Februar 2013)

Klar! Habe vorhin schon gemacht. Leider S7-300 ist nicht dabei!!!


----------



## Hummel_HH (1 Februar 2013)

Schreib mal die MLFB-Nr. deiner Baugruppen auf.

6ES7.....

Ach ja! Siemens schlägt vor, sofern die Simatic-Komponenten nicht in der Basisliste vorhanden sind, z.B. PP7 bleibt die Möglichkeit einen Support-Request zu starten.

http://www.siemens.de/automation/support-request


----------



## joko96 (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo Hummel,

leichte Verzögerung wegen Störung!

Die Siemens- Hotline habe ich durch.
Meine Komponenten hiessen:

S7-CPU:          6ES7 317-2EK14-0AB0
Relais Out:       6ES7 132-4HB01-0AB0
Digital In:        6ES7 131-4BF00-0AB0
Schlüsselschalter: 3SB3500-4AD01
FrUmRi:           6SE6 440- 2AB15-5AA1

Gruss aus Hagen


----------



## Hummel_HH (4 Februar 2013)

Moin,
die Simatic Komponenten sind in der Basisliste vorhanden.

S7-CPU: 6ES7 317-2EK14-0AB0      MTBF 65,4 Jahre        MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] = 130 Jahre
Relais Out: 6ES7 132-4HB01-0AB0   MTBF 272,2 Jahre      MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] = 544 Jahre
Digital In: 6ES7 131-4BF00-0AB0      MTBF 251,7 Jahre      MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] = 503 Jahre


Schlüsselschalter über B10 Wert und nop (Schaltspielzahl pro Jahr) ermitteln

Schlüsselschalter: 3SB3500-4AD01    B[SUB]10[/SUB]  300000 Schaltspiele

MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] = B[SUB]10D[/SUB] / (0,1 * nop)

nop = (d[SUB]op[/SUB]*h[SUB]op[/SUB]* 3600)/(t[SUB]zyklus[/SUB])  

bei Betriebzeit 5 Tage pro Woche  d[SUB]op[/SUB] = 260 Tage

mittlere Betriebzeit pro Tag 10 Stunden h[SUB]op[/SUB] = 10 h

Zeit zwischen zwei Schaltzyklen t[SUB]zyklus [/SUB]= 7200 sec

MTTF[SUB]D [/SUB]= 300000 / (0,1 * 1300) = 2308 Jahre  Wenn unterstellt wird B[SUB]10[/SUB] = B[SUB]10D




[/SUB]FrUmRi: 6SE6 440- 2AB15-5AA1 Micro Master 440 Baugröße A  230/ 400 V  MTBF 80 Jahre 
           MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB] 160 Jahre


Gruß Hummel_HH


----------



## Hummel_HH (4 Februar 2013)

Die FU werte gab es hier

https://support.automation.siemens....arch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10804928&x=6&y=10


----------



## joko96 (4 Februar 2013)

HH , klasse! Gibt es eigentlich mehrere Basislisten? Ich habe vom 04.10.12, allerdings von 6 sind es nur 3 Seiten. Vielleicht auch der Grund, warum ich nicht meine Teile dort gefunden habe!


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier wird meist noch eine Gefährliche Ausfallrate angegeben:
B10d  = (100% ● B10) / Nd
Somit wird der B10d Wert meist wesentlich besser als der B10.
B10 alle Ausfälle, B10d nur Gefährliche Ausfälle.

Und das Ganze ist nicht nur von den Werten abhängig.
Was willst Du berechnen  PFH oder PFD?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2013)

Für welche Sicherheitsfunktion benötigst du überhaupt die Werte der SPS?
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann handelt es sich um normale ET200S-Module (keine F-Module) und eine normale 317er CPU.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hummel_HH (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo Safety,

du hast recht bezüglich B10[SUB]D[/SUB] Wert. Mit der Annahme B10 = B10[SUB]D[/SUB] geht man in die sichere Richtung, ist also nicht grundsätzlich falsch sofern d. Hersteller nur B10 liefert.

Gruß Hummel


----------



## Safety (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo Hummel_HH,
ich hab nicht behauptet dass es falsch ist.
Unter der Annahme dass die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 zur Anwendung kommt, brauchst Du auch bei einer Herstellerangabe von B10 ohne Gefährliche Ausfallrate nicht mit diesem Wert rechnen, die Norm lässt dann die Annahme von 50% zu.
Siehe Abschnitt C4.2


----------



## Hummel_HH (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo Safety,

du hast recht, diese Information ist besonders nützlich bei Bauteilen mit nicht so hoher Lebensdauer.

B10[SUB]D[/SUB] = 2*B10


----------



## joko96 (6 Februar 2013)

Neues Problem!!!

Ich habe in der sicherheitsbezogenenen Steuerung 3 Komponenten mit PL e, c und a.
Gemäß DIN 13849 Seite 49 Tab. 11 habe ich PLniedrig (<=c)= 2. Damit erreiche ich PL c.

Gebe ich die gleichen PL- Werte ins SYSTEMA- Programm, Das Ergebniss (PLa): "der erforderlicher PL wird mit mit dieser Sicherheitsfunktion nicht umgesetzt!!!

Warum meckert Sistema? Kann ich das ignorieren und mich nur auf die Norm beziehen?


----------



## Hummel_HH (6 Februar 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Hallo joko96,

die Komponente mit dem niedrigsten Sicherheitsniveau bestimmt das Ergebnis (schwächstes Glied der Kette) des Kanals. Mit einer Komponente die lediglich die Anforderungen eines PL a erfüllt (PFH groß) kann auch nur maximal ein PL a erzielt werden. 

Dies wird auch durch den Ansatz aus Tab. 11 ersichtlich.
PLniedrig ist a und Anzahl der Komponenten mit PLa <= 3 also Ergebnis PLa
Hättest du mehr als 3 Komponenten mit PLa wäre das Ergebnis kein zulässiger PL, da nicht erlaubt.

Gruß Hummel


----------



## joko96 (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Hummel.

Jetzt wo Du das so erklärt hast ist mir klar geworden, dass meine Interpretation nicht stimmen konnte!
Leider bin ich bei uns in der Firma alleine mit der Problematik beschäftigt und dazu noch mit einer absoluten Anfänger- Erfahrung.

Du scheinst wohl das Gebiet gut zu beherschen!


Noch mal: Vielen Dank mit der Hoffnung, dass ich Dich zwischen durch "in Anspruch" nehmen kann!


----------



## joko96 (15 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hummel.
Vor einigen Monaten hast Du mich kräftig unterstützt. Jetzt habe ich noch mal ein Problem.
Ich habe eine einfache Steuerung mit Parts-Count- Verfahren bewertet und zu dem Ergebniss gekommen: MTTFd "hoch", Steuerungskategorie 1, DC= kein, PL= b bis c möglich.
Die Gefährdungsanalyse hat aber PLr= a ergeben. Nach Bild 5 , Seite 27 DIN 13849 greift der Bargraph mit den o.g. Parametren in den "a"- Bereich! Kann ich also demnach PLa nicht erreichen??? Was nun?

Gruss

joko96


----------



## Hummel_HH (15 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Joko,
sofern du bewährte Bauteile benutzt und bei dem Aufbau Sicherheitsprinzipien berücksichtigst, kannst du bei hoher Bauteilgüte (MTTFd= hoch) mit einer einkanaligen Struktur (Kat 1, DC=kein) maximal PL C erreichen. Wenn du ein PL C erreichst erfüllst du automatisch auch alle Bedingungen niedrigerer PL. 
Beachte! Bei der Kombination (Reihenschaltung) von SRP/CS Abschnitt 6.3 (Tabelle 11) der 13849-1.

Gruß Hummel


----------



## joko96 (15 Oktober 2013)

Danke Hummel!
Anders wäre das total unlogisch! Aber trotz allem, aus dem angesprochenen Bild 5 geht das nicht hervor. Auch einen eindeutigen Text dazu habe ich nicht gefunden.
Die Tabelle 11 kann ich eigentlich nur bei Sicherheitsbauteilen verwenden, bei den PL vom Hersteller festgellegt wurde!

Gruss

Joko


----------



## joko96 (16 Oktober 2013)

*Mttf*



Hummel_HH schrieb:


> Hallo Joko,
> sofern du bewährte Bauteile benutzt und bei dem Aufbau Sicherheitsprinzipien berücksichtigst, kannst du bei hoher Bauteilgüte (MTTFd= hoch) mit einer einkanaligen Struktur (Kat 1, DC=kein) maximal PL C erreichen. Wenn du ein PL C erreichst erfüllst du automatisch auch alle Bedingungen niedrigerer PL.
> Beachte! Bei der Kombination (Reihenschaltung) von SRP/CS Abschnitt 6.3 (Tabelle 11) der 13849-1.
> 
> Gruß Hummel



Guten Morgen Hummel!

Gleich eine weitere "Problematik". 
Mit einem Schlater (Signal) steuere ich gleichzeitig zwei 3/2 Wege Ventile, über die ein Zylinder vor und zurück gefahren wird. Wie muss ich das betrachten, ein kanalig?


----------



## Hummel_HH (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Joko,
nochmal zu Bild 5der Norm. Die Kernaussage ist hier, dass Du die Kategorie 1 nur mit Bauteilen hoher Bauteilgüte erreichen kannst.  PL= a bis b kann  bereits mit Kat. B erreicht werden. 

Praktische Hilfen zur Anwendung der 13849 erhälst du von dem Institut für Arbeitsschutz IFA.
Ich empfehle dir den BGIA-Report 2/2008 und IFA Report 7/2013 diese Dokumente gibt es hier:

http://www.dguv.de/dguv/ifa/Publika...ts-2007-bis-2008/BGIA-Report-2-2008/index.jsp


----------



## joko96 (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hummel.

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee zu meinem Betrachtungsproblem (Email von heute). Knebelschalter 1, 2 Ventile 1x NC+1x NO erregt, Zylinder fährt vor. Knebelschalter 0, beide Ventile entregt Zylinder fährt zurück. Ist jeweils 1 Kanal bestehnd aus Schalter + 1 Ventil, oder ??

Joko


----------



## Hummel_HH (16 Oktober 2013)

Es muss immer die ganze Wirkungskette betrachtet werden. Sofern der Knebelschalter nur einen Kontakt hat, ist deine Struktur 1-kanalig.


----------



## joko96 (16 Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, das man für den Kanal1 Schalter + Ventil1 den MTTFd(1)- Wert ermitteln muss, der gleich ist mit dem Kanal2 Schalter + Ventil2 = MTTfd(2). Dann gilt für alles 1/MTTFd(g)= 1/MTTFd(1)+ 1/MTTFd(2). 
Mit einem Signal steuere ich zwei Ventile. Wenn eins davon ausfällt, kann ich den Zylinder nicht verfahren! 
Wie siehst Du denn das?

Joko


----------



## Hummel_HH (16 Oktober 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei deiner Problemstellung die Sicherheitsfunktion in etwa so lautet:
Stoppfunktion: Stillsetzen der gefahrbringenden Bewegung und Verhinderung des ungewollten Anlaufs
aus der Ruhelage. 
Deine Sicherheitsfunktion setzt sich aus verketteten Subsystemen zusammen. 
Der pneumatische Steuerteil ist 2-kanalig. -> Auftreten eines Fehlers führt nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion. 
Das Subsystem elektrische Logik ist 1-kanalig. -> Auftreten eines Fehlers *führt* zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion. 

Du hast bei einem Schaltkontakt auch keinen Diagnosedeckungsgrad. Für die komplette Sicherheitsfunktion resultiert Kat. 1.


----------

